# DSL disconnects every 15-20 minutes



## Christian_b2k5 (Jul 8, 2008)

:sigh:

This is something that's been troubling me for about a week now.

Since about Wednesday last week, my internet had been going excruciatingly slow..by this i mean a site would take anywhere between 30 seconds and 1 minute to download, and that's if I'm lucky enough not to get a timeout error.

Anyway, that small annoying yellow bubble popped up in the bottom-right of my screen saying something like "Your computer's IP address is conflicting with another one on the network". So i told this to a friend on msn who talked me through a method of changing my IP address via command prompt. After a quick router restart and computer restart, i couldn't ping my old IP address so it had changed :grin:

Since then, my internet connection cuts out every 15-20 minutes. It's only happening with my computer, as the iMac and other Laptop on the wireless connection are still getting full speeds and are not being disconnected. So what could be wrong? :4-dontkno

I'm using a BT Voyager 2091 Wireless ASDL Router. When the internet's working, *all* of the lights stay green, however when it cuts off the DSL light flashes slowly, then quickly (lasts about 2 minutes) then it goes back to solid green when i can reconnect.

It's really quite frustrating. If you need to know any more information i'd gladly provide details, because i've had enough :laugh:


----------



## rosiesdad (Jun 3, 2008)

Is it possible the radio frequency of your router is interfering with a neighbors? Kind of like hearing the neighbor on a cordless phone.
Some routers have a "channel" option. That may change the frequency.
or turn of the wireless feature and see if running hardwired works.
Is you DSL dry or do you have a home phone nr associated? If its a working home phone is it nice and quiet, no static...?


----------



## Christian_b2k5 (Jul 8, 2008)

Neighbors aren't a problem, there aren't any for about 2 miles :laugh:

Yes, it's on the same line as my (perfectly working) Fax and Landline, so it's just something in my computer that's causing this :sigh:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The flashing DSL light is a clear indication that your connection is being lost at the modem. This is either the modem, interior wiring/filters, or your ISP.

I'd start by checking ALL the phones and other telephone equipment for proper filters. Do NOT put a filter on the DSL modem.

If that isn't it, you probably should contact the ISP and explain the situation to them.


----------



## rosiesdad (Jun 3, 2008)

johnwill said:


> The flashing DSL light is a clear indication that your connection is being lost at the modem. This is either the modem, interior wiring/filters, or your ISP.
> 
> I'd start by checking ALL the phones and other telephone equipment for proper filters. Do NOT put a filter on the DSL modem.
> 
> If that isn't it, you probably should contact the ISP and explain the situation to them.



Or the Physical outside Phone Lines (between the house and the Telephone Co Office)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Those belong to the ISP/phone company. :wink: I think I had those covered, I doubt he's going to climb the poles to check them.


----------



## Christian_b2k5 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey everyone.

Well the DSL problem was solved rather easily. I unplugged everything, turned it off. Went away for 10 minutes then wired it all back up and turned it back on.

Only problem now is i'm getting a slower internet connection. When viewing sites such as YouTube, or downloading a Podcast the ethernet light flashes ecstatically, i've never seen it flash that fast before.

In the past i used to be able to watch videos in the background, and download a podcast whilst experiencing 8mb/s speeds.

has anyone heard of this happening before? :4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

*Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._


----------

